# Forza T5's super strength lites.



## Charlotte (Feb 16, 2010)

Morning all, Im new and posted on the newbie thread to introduce myself.

Im currently 11st most days, and want to be 10st for the summer. Im 5ft 9, and although im not overweight, would really like to acheive this.

I eat healthily but sometimes go off course at the weekends, via bad snacking. I was wondering if anyone could suggest a good diet plan, im thinking carb free.

I have also been taking the suppliment Forza T5's the lite version. Some days I have side effects, others I dont, they are a really good appetite suppressant but I still unsure weather they are working properly.

Any advice related to the T5's or a new diet would be geatly appreciated Rather than gain alot of muscle, im more intrested in toning my wobbly tbits and losing some weight.

xx


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

post up your average diet


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi charlotte, welcome to the site! im sure there will be some experienced people along to help you, all id say is, don't go trusting those scales too much, Ive been gaining weight for a while now, plus 2.5 stone! but when i meet people they will ask me if i have lost weight!

I havent lost weight, its just my body fat percentage is lower.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome Charlotte. Put up your diet plan so the guys can tweek it. Losing a st in time for summer wouldn't require a serious diet plan. Just cutting out the crap, eating small portions & exercising should lose you that st. Oh btw do you drink much when you go out? One of the best things you can do to lose weight is STOP drinking..


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay.. so here is my average daily diet.. but i am a bit of a chocoholic, and obviously being a student i do drink. About once or twice a week, and is usually white wine, or vodka and diet mixer. Im taking these pills and it has sort of killed my appetite, however i still think im eating too much.

Normally i will have.

Bran flakes with skimmed milk.

Piece of fruit.

Cottage cheese and some ham.

Dinner has been oven baked salmon with salad and a blob of extra light mayo.

The chocolate is probably where i am going wrong most, but i dont seem to be able to go without it during the week  I currently have a bit of an addiction for Reeces peanut butter cups.

Think i need someone to give me a kick and a strong diet plan that can be a little slacking at the weekend.

xx

Ps. Go to the gym 3 times a week if not more, and have just starting running. The pills have definately given an extra boost there. I used to be able to run for a measly 2 mins, now i can do just over 10 mins (which is still pathetic i know)


----------



## mozza_84 (Feb 15, 2010)

im on t5's aswell and they surpress my appitite as well but my other half takes them and she feels hungry so its down to the individual. you needs to takes breaks from them other wise your body gets use to them and arnt as affective i take 2 every other day its made me lose 2 stone in 6 months with going to the gym and a good diet.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

are they white t5s or red? i use the red ones their like ****ing dynamite. especially 20 mins into am cardio


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Where do you lot get your T5's from?


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 16, 2010)

Search it in google and it should find the site, i dont think im allowed to say what they are.

And they are the blue and white ones, but i dont seem to of lost any weight with them, surprise surprise! xx


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Charlotte said:


> The chocolate is probably where i am going wrong most, but i dont seem to be able to go without it during the week  I currently have a bit of an addiction for Reeces peanut butter cups.


I was a Reeces addict when I was a student (curse Woolies for always having 3 for 2 offers on!). The best advice I can offer is substitution and rationing. Chocolate is OK in small amounts, even better as an occasional treat.

Instead of a pack of butter cups, have a spoon of peanut butter?


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Charlotte said:


> Search it in google and it should find the site, i dont think im allowed to say what they are.
> 
> And they are the blue and white ones, but i dont seem to of lost any weight with them, surprise surprise! xx


Do you get the buzz with them? If they can allow me to train for over 2 hours per day, they will do for me.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Charlotte said:


> Okay.. so here is my average daily diet.. but i am a bit of a chocoholic, and obviously being a student i do drink. About once or twice a week, and is usually white wine, or vodka and diet mixer. Im taking these pills and it has sort of killed my appetite, however i still think im eating too much.
> 
> Normally i will have.
> 
> ...


If carb free is what you're after -

Eggs for breakfast - 3 whole

handful of almonds

Chicken salad with Olive oil

Protein Shake

Salmon and salad (full fat mayo, or homemade with olive oil)

Full fat cottage cheese with peanut butter

Vary the portion sizes to suit your caloric needs.


----------



## justinlee (Jul 14, 2012)

The following diet and health program was developed for employees and dependents of General Motors, Inc. and is intended for their exclusive use. Its really useful one.

http://www.dietbestplans.com


----------

